# Sand vs Gold vs Iron Sand



## Skilatry (Jun 13, 2018)

Which of these is best if their potential is maxed out?

Rank them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame (Jun 13, 2018)

Iron Sand
Gold sand
Regular sand

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Topace (Jun 13, 2018)

Sand
Iron Sand
Gold Dust


Iron is just that Iron
Sand on the other hand can be a variety of things. If kishi didn't make gaara naruto's bitch....
Gold suck.

Gaara Magnet Release Sand>Iron Sand>Sand>Gold Dust.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 13, 2018)

Iron Sand 
Sand
Gold sand

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jun 13, 2018)

Iron sand can do anything Sand can, but better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2018)

Gaara's Sand w/ Magnet Release > Iron Sand > Gold Dust > Regular Sand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jun 13, 2018)

Sand is more readily available to the user than Iron Sand or Gold Dust, which probably requires more chakra to create than controlling existing sand would. yeah

But Gold Dust is more dense and more durable. It makes for a better defence in most cases and a more crippling offence.

However, the Sandaime Kazekage was named the strongest Kazekage mainly due to his Iron Sand. So we can presume that Iron Sand > Gold Dust. And from feats Iron Sand was more versatile in its form transformations and has the utility of being able to  block puppet hinges.

Iron Sand and Gold Dust are Magnet Release creations, so metal weapons are useless against them. The same can’t be said for sand.

So Iron Sand > Gold Dust > Sand

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 13, 2018)

1.Iron.
2.Gold.
3.Normal.
Everything depends on the user. However, if we have 3 equal people, that's how the ranking would look like.


----------



## Speedyamell (Jun 14, 2018)

Merely giving shinki iron sand,paves the way for him to surpass gaara.. His sand is already said to be denser than his,and the strongest kazekage made use of iron sand as well. Rasa had gold sand tho & quickly lost to gaara.. So for me its,
Iron sand 
Sand
Gold sand


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jun 14, 2018)

Iron Sand
- Mother Sand
- Gold Sand
- Regular Sand.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jun 14, 2018)

Gaaras sand is the best because he isnt limited to the set amount that he carries around

The other 2 mediums are

Gaara can just keep making more and can literally control the entire terrain which is a huge advantage in battle

Depending on location, Gaara also may not even need to gather more resources himself...It could already be done for him 

Id say Iron sand is second because it can be shaped into weapons whereas weve never seen gold dust be used that way...Gold is also incredibly malleable so its doubtful it can be employed in such a way anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mithos (Jun 15, 2018)

Iron Sand was stated to be the most feared weapon in the history of the Sand. It's the densest, but also the most versatile, capable of being shaped into various projectiles. Its magnetism can also render metal weapons useless.

Gold Dust should also counter metal weapons since it's also Magnet Release. It's heavier and denser than Gaara's sand, so it likely has better defensive capabilities. Rasa was capable of stopping Shukaku with it, but was defeated by Gaara, who had surpassed Shukaku's sand mastery.

Honestly, I don't think there's much Gaara's sand can do that the others can't. We've seen Rasa conjure forth giant waves of Gold Dust - seemingly from nowhere -  to stalemate Gaara's attack, so I doubt the Gold Dust or Iron Sand is  limited to small quantities, even if ordinary sand may be more plentiful. Gaara being able to control massive amounts of sand that towered above the Sand Village didn't make him stronger than the 3rd Kazekage, after all.

Inherently: Iron Sand > Gold Dust > Sand.

Based on the user's abilities: [Adult] Gaara > the 3rd Kazekage ≥ [War-Arc] Gaara > Rasa

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Jun 16, 2018)

Standard Sand is the best by feats because of the combination of abundance, speed, toughness, and versatility. 
Not being controlled by magnetic chakra means chakra absorbtion does not stop it, and neither lightning nor water have been to affect it in the WA, the ability to combine with other sand types and even seals makes it very useful.

Mommy shield is a bit broken.

Next would be the poison soaked Iron Sand which still has great versitility of form and good speed. A scratch ends the match.

Gold sand got the least amount of time and has the worst feats

Reactions: Like 1


----------

